# 2010 SEMA Show Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Held each year in Las Vegas, Nevada, the SEMA Show 2010 is an industry event for the Specialty Equipment Manufacturers Association.

Far more than just a trade show, SEMA brings together tuners and parts suppliers from across the auto industry to display their latest products using some of the most highly-modified and colorful vehicles anywhere in the world. Sometimes these creations are things of beauty, and some time they are outright disasters, which is part of what makes the SEMA Show so entertaining. 

With modified hot rods, muscle cars and sport compact cars, mainstream automakers are continuing to have an increasingly important presence at SEMA. This year's show includes major displays from Ford (highlighting the Fiesta and Mustang), Chevy (highlighting the Camaro and Silverado HD), Honda (CR-Z), Scion, Chrysler, Dodge, Hyundai, Subaru, Kia and Lexus.

Major areas of interest at SEMA include Racing and Performance, Wheels and Tires, as well as Trucks, SUVs and Off-Road vehicles. 

AutoGuide's 2010 SEMA Preview page will be updated with live coverage from the show starting November 2nd. Check the link below for the latest updates.

More: *2010 SEMA Show Coverage* on AutoGuide.com


----------

